# Yeti Casting Platform



## whatsgoodwitcha (Oct 8, 2012)

How does a Roadie20 or Tundra35 sound as a platform for the back deck of a Gheenoe NMZ. Will be able to stand on it for a poling/casting platform and will keep ice on the boat for a whole camping trip. Has anybody done it and have any input?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I use a yeti as a platform more than my actual platform itself. If that tells you how I think about it. I have a 35. If it will fit where you wan it go for it. Most people use a casting platform as a poling platform on Gheenoes. Due to the issues trying to make one thats outta the way of your tiller with the narrow transom area. Plus you move it from the back to the front orin the middle of the floor. You have to anchor a platform down. As far as ice goes. I had to start taking a pick or screwdriver when we go camping. Because the ice will freeze solid if not disturbed often. And you can take it tailgating or car camping. Along with a lot of other uses that a casting platform will not be good for. My wife actaully talked me into buying one. when we were looking at another cooler since our other busted. A good standard cooler is $120-140. She said if we buy a Yeti. We will not have to shop for another cooler for a long long time. Spend your money once


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I have a 65 with SeaDek that I use as a casting platform on my Riverhawk. For this it works great, however it doesn't keep ice as well as I hoped. On two overnighters this summer I've had to add ice; thankfully, we were close to stores.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You must have left the lid or the drain open. :-? If a Yeti didnt hold ice for a day. I have used mine with 2 kids under 6 on 3-4 day camp trips. And had ice when we left. i take 2 coolers with us. One we "work"out of constantly. Like getting drinks. And use the Yeti to store perishables. Like meat,cheese and such. This cuts down on the constant opening of the lid. Even my busted up Igloo holds ice for nearly 2 days


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

i use a 45 as a poling platform and it works but it gets annoying having to put it back and forth especially full of food drinks,ice and quite heavy full which id rather not have at the back of the boat for draft
i plan on getting a poling platform made because of this. 
also be carefull because it can tip if you put to much ass into it when pushing.
as far as keeping ice..I've had it in the glades for three days and still had ice and kept everything cold the whole trip.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I have a 65 with SeaDek that I use as a casting platform on my Riverhawk. For this it works great, however it doesn't keep ice as well as I hoped. On two overnighters this summer I've had to add ice; thankfully, we were close to stores.


I know exactly what you mean. But one is supposed to pre chill the cooler before using it. It takes a while for the insulation to cool up. Ice it a day before your trip, then reup the ice the morning of your trip. It should hold ice for days at that point. Also, whatever is going int he cooler, try for it to be chilled before going in. I noticed it worked better this way when I would fish 3 days in a roll, after the first day, I wouldn't have to ice the rest of the week. Now, I keep it inside my house with ice cold drinks for the remainder of the week. I made a mental note of it, later to find out that Yeti recommends this on their website.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

What would be a good size for the Ankona SUV17 for a casting platform? I may just do that instead of an actual platform!
Thanks for this thread BTW...


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

> What would be a good size for the Ankona SUV17 for a casting platform?  I may just do that instead of an actual platform!
> Thanks for this thread BTW...


i use a 50, for my 17


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I personally prefer an actual casting platform over the yeti...

I have a 45qt yeti that I have used a few times as a casting platform and didn't like it much. I went back with a casting platform.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

PiB, can you explain why? My wife HATES the idea of using a cooler, hahah!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I personally prefer an actual casting platform over the yeti...
> 
> I have a 45qt yeti that I have used a few times as a casting platform and didn't like it much. I went back with a casting platform.


I agree. I would never use a YETi for a casting platform.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What ever you do, do not use a Yeti Roadie as a platform unless you have super human balance powers. You will eventually take a dive. Been there done that. It sux climbing back into a Highsider in 4 ft of water during the winter time...


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> > I personally prefer an actual casting platform over the yeti...
> >
> > I have a 45qt yeti that I have used a few times as a casting platform and didn't like it much. I went back with a casting platform.
> 
> ...


it all depends on the application. i opt for the cooler over the casting platform as i do not always spot cast. i also like a clear deck so the ability to put a yeti up there when needed makes perfect sense. needless to say, i love my 45qt:


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Merrit, I like that look a lot. And i'm thinking the same thing, hook it up there only when you want it. I think i'm decided. Now, yeti or engel? The engel is a bit wider than the yeti in the 35qt.

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Now, yeti or engel?  The engel is a bit wider than the yeti in the 35qt.


i wouldn't leave pelican or grizzly off the list either.. i've yet to try them but life time warranties and made in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

merrit, what kind of skiff is that? sweet audio set up there by the way. 

and IMO a casting platform is the way to go. A yeti or engel cooler can get heavy moving up to the deck multiple times in a day. If you dont have it strapped down the cooler will tip sometimes under you. If you are sightfishing 50% of time or more then get a casting platform. 

Dont want to spend a bunch of money on a nice skiff and then be cheap when it comes to buying accessories. 

Strongarm products makes a great platform for the NMZ.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Charlie,
I know you said you have decided, but I'll put my 2 cents in.  I have a Yeti 50 on my Copperhead that I have been using as a casting platform and I just broke down and ordered a platform from Strongarm.  The cooler does get a bit cumbersome to move back and forth, can be slightly unstable (unless it's full of ice and drinks, which makes it heavier to move around), and fly lines kept getting tangled on the latches.  I would suggest trying a cooler and see how you like it, but don't rule out a platform later on.

Pete


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

if you watch the videos on yeti they call it ''fly line proofing'' just turn the handles around,,i dont get hung up at all


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> if you watch the videos on yeti they call it ''fly line proofing'' just turn the handles around,,i dont get hung up at all



Yea, ok..... doesn't stop it from getting caught up on the bottom of it..... I have the handles on mine flipped inward, as they say to do so. Doesn't mean it wont get caught on it.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I personally prefer an actual casting platform over the yeti...
> 
> I have a 45qt yeti that I have used a few times as a casting platform and didn't like it much. I went back with a casting platform.


Me too. To loud, too much of a pain to move when you want to use it.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Help yourself to stand on it if you choose. As you drink the beer it gets lighter to move around.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't understand the "pain to move around" remarks. I place my Yeti on the deck at the dock and it stays there until I get back to the dock. With the nonskid feet it just doesn't move. I keep drinks and sandwiches in a 50 and its only maybe half full. It weighs maybe 40-45 pounds like this. It's really not that big of a deal and it serves dual purpose for one price.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

> > if you watch the videos on yeti they call it ''fly line proofing'' just turn the handles around,,i dont get hung up at all
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, ok..... doesn't stop it from getting caught up on the bottom of it..... I have the handles on mine flipped inward, as they say to do so. Doesn't mean it wont get caught on it.


wow must be new at it,, watch that motor and steering wheel too, might get in your way


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes. You are right. That's why I never catch anything. Ever.... I spend all my time online talking about how something isn't the best suited as to one would assume. : :-?


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

yep


----------



## Live4Reds (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol. Awesome. ;D


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> merrit, what kind of skiff is that? sweet audio set up there by the way.


thanks, there's another pair on the console. it's an 18 seahunter. 



> Help yourself to stand on it if you choose. As you drink the beer it gets lighter to move around.


bingo!!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

...what seeingred (pete) said, exactly (and yes, i know about turning the handles around). but it is a great product, i have been happy with mine. they are good people, a good company. it's a good platform, and a great cooler, unless you want to shell out another $300 for a platform or whatever. i couldn't. i use a 50 on a 17' hpx.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Those of you using coolers: Do you use the tie downs or just set the cooler down and stand away ?? Thanks


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

i leave mine loose,,i can put it where i want that way


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i just leave mine, but you do have to be careful that there's stuff in it... the less stuff, the more wobbly it is... but a full 50 aint going anywhere...


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a 35 with a tie down kit. Like danny and his 50 mine is doable without the tie downs.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. 

Send you some pictures after I get something set up!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

If poling from the bow which in many situations is necessary due to boat characteristics ,fishing alone wind ect. $300 doesnt seem like a lot of money . If you fall and cant fall into water like you should always try and do, you could permanently damage a knee or other body part it isnt worth it.Id want cooler tied which would really make for a PIA when moving. A lot of these boats are to sensitive to bow weight when running.Things can get rely busy fast especially when alone poling from bow. BE SAFE


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

jrp's assessment is correct... i have always used a platform (been doing this a long time). but in a pinch, when you don't have the extra $300 (i haven't the past year or so, and my new skiff did not have a bow platform)... the 50 yeti works great... it was a good solution for me. i am looking at bow platforms (i sight fish 100% of the time)... but just sayin, in the meantime, if you do it right, the yeti works well.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I will never ever pole from the cooler, that's for certain. RIght now I don't even have a pole 

I'll try without the tie downs then add if needed. I'm going with the engel as well vs. the yeti. Reviews have been great and I like the extra width on the engel vs. yeti!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

How about spending the $300 on a casting platform instead a cooler? My coleman extreme holds ice great and I paid $40 for it. Have had it over 2 years now with weekly use and no problems. 

Yea it doesnt look as nice as a YETI, and yea if I grizzly bear gets ahold of hes going to destroy it, and yea you dont see Flip pallot on TV with a coleman BUT were talking about fishing NOT whos got the prettiest rig and were talking about fishing the flats NOT kodiak beach, alaska. I dont need a bear proof cooler fishing the Keys. 

My coleman extreme holds ice for 3-4 days as long as it pre cooled. An independent test showed the coleman extreme actually holding ice either the same or longer then the yeti. The Engel ranked the best. 

IMO, if you have to budget spend on a casting platform and get a coleman extreme cooler.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Why get a casting platform, ifI can get a top of the line cooler for $219.99 and use it as a cooler and casting platfrom?  Flats Class uses a cooler, Blair Wiggins uses a cooler, a lot of folks on here have stated that a cooler works great.  I like the idea of having a 2 for 1, AND, if I don't want the casting platform, I move the cooler down into the boat.  It just makes sense to me.  I don't have to drill more holes in the boat and when i'm thristy I just bend down, open up my "casting platform" and take a drink out 

Trust me, i'll let you know how it goes and what I think after I get it.  Maybe i'll hate it, but I doubt it.  

Thanks for your input though, I appreciate everyone's thoughts, that's why I posted the question here.  

Oh... and yes, cheaper coolers are great for storing ice and drinks for a day, but you can't stand on them with the same stability as the Yeti and Engel... I tried on my igloo, hehe!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I cast off a 75Yeti.  Its big enough to put my stripping basket on the cooler beside me.  Its heavy enough to stay on the bow all day withough being tied down even when I am running around.  The down side is when you get it full of fish, ice and cold snacks it takes two people to get it down.

The only draw back to cooler casting is convienance. At some point it time you will not be satisfied with just the Yeti, you will want both.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

suggest sea dek on top of that engel. Top side of coolers can get slippery when wet.


----------



## Tarponator22 (May 20, 2012)

I use the 50 on my Mitzi and Pathfinder, which if I'm not mistaken is slightly taller than the rest. If you are going to fill it with drinks it will stay wherever you put it because they get quite heavy. It is unnecessary to buy any attachments if you are going to do that. I do not have the seadeck on top of mine, but it doesn't bother me as long as im wearing at least some flip-flops, it doesn't really get slippery for me either.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Before I strapped mine with a bungee, it'll slide around while running. Even when full to the top. I don't see how some say they run with theirs on the bow. I find that hard to believe. Maybe in a lake, if it's calm.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

yea I couldnt imagine running through a winding creek/channel making tight turns with a cooler up front with no tie dows. Or if any kind of chop developed the cooler would just rattle off the bow.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Then again, they're probably not running over 40mph.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> I will never ever pole from the cooler, that's for certain.  RIght now I don't even have a pole
> 
> I'll try without the tie downs then add if needed.  I'm going with the engel as well vs. the yeti.  Reviews have been great and I like the extra width on the engel vs. yeti!


I don't have any advice on the cooler but just as something to think about, if you don't have a pole you won't be doing much sight fishing anyway (at least not with much success) On that note it may be a better use of your money to first invest in a pole if you're interested in getting into sight fishing


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks again all.

I've been doing just fine without the push pole  Have no intentions of getting one, at least not anytime soon. I don't fish heavily traveled waters that all the fish are spooked. Even when i've fished the lagoon I haven't had issues with noise with the ankona and trolling.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> How does a Roadie20 or Tundra35 sound as a platform for the back deck of a Gheenoe NMZ. Will be able to stand on it for a poling/casting platform and will keep ice on the boat for a whole camping trip.  Has anybody done it and have any input?


I wouldn't trust a cooler for an Nmz I have a front and rear platform and if a cooler wobbles any your coming down. My rear platform is bolted down but for the front it needs to be wide. The front is a little harder to balance on compared to the rear..


----------

